

The Long Fail: A History of Unsuccessful Tablet Computers - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/01/27/the-long-fail-a-brief-history-of-unsuccessful-tablet-computers/

======
snom370
I think the interesting thing about this rumor mill is that so many people are
wondering WHY they would buy the Apple Tablet. The answer is of course:
Content! Games, movies, newspapers, magazines, books, and of course, apps.

Sure, you can use your netbook to consume all of this content as well, but not
(yet) with a one-click "buy now" experience. Just look at Amazons success with
the Kindle, and this conclusion is obvious.

Previous attempts like the UMPC was trying to take one use case (desktop
computing) and shoehorning it into another form factor. Apple will most likely
be trying to expand the iPhone experience to a bigger device. They will have a
much higher probability of success with this move.

~~~
adamc
My wife carries the kindle around in her purse. It wouldn't be a mobile device
for me, but it is for her. The tablets are just a bit too big to really be
convenient to carry around...

I'm not really betting against Jobs, just wondering what the real use case is.
I'm certainly not going to carry a tablet everywhere.

~~~
rimantas
Let's hope Jobs finally has an answer to his own question, (quoting from
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/05/technology/05tablet.html?_...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/05/technology/05tablet.html?_r=2)
):

 _< …> the tablets kept getting shelved at Apple because Mr. Jobs, whose
incisive critiques are often memorable, asked, in essence, what they were good
for besides surfing the Web in the bathroom._

------
johnohara
Has to be as thin as a legal pad and write like my Dixon Ticonderoga #2 Soft
before I will believe it can be scaled to the size of a drafting table.

------
wendroid
> Apple is announcing its first true tablet ... and it’s just about the only
> outfit in the business that abstained until now

Hello ? What was the Apple Messagepad Series including the Newton all about
then <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MessagePad>

and don't say PDA when you're including the AT&T E440

~~~
Retric
How is the iPhone not a tablet?

